# I think someone is using my wireless internet. How to stop this?



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I think one of my neighbours is using my wireless internet from my router. My downloads are going up even though no one is using it.

Can anyone recommend how to protect against this?

Regards
ryan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Enable WPA encryption (if supported by your router and computers) and pick a long, not easily guessed, encryption key.

EDIT: If WPA is not available, then WEP encryption will keep the honest people from accidentally borrowing your connection put will only slow down, but not block, someone that really wants to use your wireless connection.


----------

